# Zombie Lacrosse All-star



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

"He tears up field then tears off your Face."
My 8 year olds Zombie Costume.








I usually Don't like when Kids wear their Sports team Gear as a costume
BUT I think we did a good job on this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks freaky - nice job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ha..Ha..Love the stick through the chest. Nice touch!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Nothing more deadly than a short zombie with a helmet on.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How did I miss this earlier, he is great!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Lol that's bad ass! LAX forever - dead or alive!

Showed that to my wife and she said "that'll be our son" (when we get there)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL nice job.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I would have given your son an entire bag of candy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great costume.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Fantastic costume. Did he get a lot of comments that night?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

How fun! He should definitely save that pinnie and use it for scrimmages. He will look totally bad a$$


----------

